# Fun with Captions



## wink-_-wink

In responce to Remy's moms request, I am starting a captions thread. I am sure there are others but this one is new. So the rules are:
Take some pics of your pup
Add some clever captions
post them here and laugh with everyone else. 

I am not good with photo editing so I used PAINT! I know they are not up to par but ****, it will work for now. I will be getting photoshop later and hopefully i can figure that out. Anyways here are the first of HOPEFULLY many!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkellen

LOL i like those!


I posted these already, but oh well..


----------



## GSDGunner




----------



## Wolfgeist

This is the face Hunter makes when you say "BUNNY!"


----------



## wink-_-wink

Hahahah awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GusGus

Wild Wolf said:


> This is the face Hunter makes when you say "BUNNY!"


That's the fave my dog makes when you say WATER?


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Made this one a while back with my dog and other members' dogs:








My girl and my mom's lab mix:








Not a shepherd, buuut:








My friend's dog:








And my baby xD:


----------



## Anthony8858

A few from the past year or so.


----------



## pyratemom

I love these. You guys are so talented. I have to learn to do this. Where is my daughter who is a computer expert when I need her.


----------



## wink-_-wink

grrr I can't see some of these at work


----------



## lkellen

Here's some more! I went through my albums


































































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen

Here are ones I found mostly from a Facebook group "America's funniest german shepherds"

























































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wink-_-wink

LOL I have a pic of my daughter in Hero's cage with him too I should caption that one... She loves it in there hahah good finds! my fav is the pup jumping out the plane!! im military so im a little bias


----------



## Lalaland

Lol those are awesome pictures, so funny.


----------



## lkellen

Haha those are great!


----------



## wink-_-wink

Bump!


----------



## GSDGunner




----------



## wink-_-wink

Hahahha


----------



## PuppyKono

HAHA!!


----------



## wink-_-wink

LMFAO! Some of these are really good!!!


----------



## wink-_-wink

LOOK WHAT I FOUND! now you can caption your pics a lot faster with that motivational poster look!! SUPER EASY! and I can't stop!

Free Poster Maker | Create Your Own Free Poster FREE

Your welcome!


----------



## wink-_-wink

It took me 2 minutes to create this one that site... I think I am going to like it! I know its not a GSD but I dont have pics of my pup at work


----------



## GSDGunner




----------



## SueDoNimm

Jerry wanted to sleep in my daughters' room while we were visiting my mom for Christmas, but he didn't like the light on and would stick his head under the bed.










The last night he crawled all the way under the bed.


----------



## Umm Mohamed

I so like this picture..taken today morning while preparing her raw bone treat..and she got it quickly!












Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

What do you mean there's no pizza delievery? You know thats what happened to the Dalmer party!


----------



## Sunflowers




----------



## hattifattener

G.Orwell's "Nineteen eighty four"
is one of my favorite novels.
maybe because it's so depressing.

here's my version of "BB is watching you" poster.


----------



## Loneforce




----------



## PuppyKono

Sunflowers said:


>



:rofl: I love this one!! HAHAHA!


----------



## wink-_-wink

lol


----------



## MichaelE




----------



## wink-_-wink

My house is protected by the FBI~


----------



## wink-_-wink




----------



## wink-_-wink




----------



## wink-_-wink

ok I am ADDICTED!


----------



## wink-_-wink

OK last one I swear!!! (For Now)


----------



## lkellen

Here's some recents!


----------



## itisdieter




----------



## itisdieter




----------

